# Wrong turns right



## I give up (Aug 4, 2016)

So you ever go out with a plan or destination and at some point something happens? You meet someone, take a wrong turn, hop the wrong train boat plain and it turns out to be the greatest adventure, moment, day of your life. I mean epic. Sorry this is kind of related to my happy place post but I think it's different enough to go here.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 4, 2016)

um, yep.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 4, 2016)

I think this is the place for you to post your travel related story, not solicit for them.

Moved from "travel stories" to "general banter".


----------



## Tude (Aug 4, 2016)

nah, mine usually still go awry


----------



## I give up (Aug 4, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I think this is the place for you to post your travel related story, not solicit for them.
> 
> Moved from "travel stories" to "general banter".


Sorry


----------

